# Hello to the newbie



## Butterflyhornet (Nov 1, 2006)

I joined this forum because I'd like to raise some praying mantids. I live in Wisconsin and have only seen one in my life. The one I saw was several years ago when I was going on the bus to elementary school. Somone had one in a container and was showing it off.

My guess is I live too far north for there to be praying mantids, and if there are any they are extemely rare and hard to find.

Since it's coming into winter and early freezes and cold weather has already killed off the majority of adult insects and made the rest dormant, I am longing for spring already. I'd like something to keep over the winter and longer if possible.

I've heard about praying mantids being good pets, but didn't get excited over it until someone on a forum wanting to get rid of extras has posted an advertisment. I wanted some, but found out it would not be possible because she was from the UK and I am in the US. I doubt I would be able to obtain such a permit necessesary to obtain exotic mantids like the African, Bud mantids, marble wings, and so on.

I've decided that I would like to own a native US mantis species.


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 1, 2006)

dude i buy from the uk and i'm in Indiana you don't need permits that is a lie well anyway welcome and you can learn a lot more about mantids


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2006)

The topic of keeping exotics has been discussed time and time again. You will be fine if you plan on getting one of these. You don't have to get one from somebody in the UK either and I wouldn't recommend it anyways. While we can't determine whether or not its illegal to keep mantids we generally come to the conclusion that its not a problem. However I am almost positive it is illegal to import them from out of the country. There are plenty people here in the US with them. Check the classifieds here and you will find what you're looking for. Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2006)

I saw your ad in the classifieds. You can raise humidity easily in your mantis cage so the level of it in your room isn't much concern. There are several species native or established in the US besides carolina mantids. For instance I have some s. limbatas which are similar to carolina mantids but are in different colors.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Ive gotten quite a few wild Mantids here in Ca, but yeah it would already be too cold in your area to find any live ones. Im sure you can find someone on here to sell you some mantids from a much closer place than the UK.

Either way good luck with em, and welcome.


----------



## Butterflyhornet (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. Yes Butterfly, right now it's too cold for just about any insect. This weather has been really strange and we've had our first freeze and snow the 2nd week of October and it really hasn't warmed up much since then. Temperatures don't really make it out of the 40s during the day and at night it has been lingering around the 20s. Degrees F.

Anyone who is interested in sending mantids to me, would need to pack and ship so that they don't freeze along the way.


----------

